

Goosh - the unofficial google shell - gnosis
http://www.goosh.org/

======
NathanKP
It is a pretty fascinating idea and I like that it allows you to see a running
history of all the things you have searched or queried. I tried using the
login feature and it accepted my Google credentials but didn't seem to do
anything. Hope I didn't just feed my password to a phishing site.

 _Goes off to change password proactively._

------
snitko
So, can I get it merged into my shell somehow?

------
crazydiamond
I'm seeing it for the first time and looks nice. I wish I could have it on my
command-line though. Is that too complicated.

There was no download, so I'm assuming its something hosted.

------
t3rcio
super interesting. it is a possibility for some people that access the web
from a slow conection. All they need is access the shell and enter commands
for get the results from web.

------
kordless
This is pretty cool too: <http://keyboardr.com>

~~~
t3rcio
The navigation in the results of search, using keyboard, more specifically,
the arrows, is a great idea! it is a simple and easy.

------
scumola
kinda old

~~~
chaosmachine
True enough.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=206683>

------
KirinDave
Fine idea, but using 3rd party cookies limits its compatibility.

